

Screw Facebook Paper. Create Personal Wikis. - xpose2000
http://www.x-pose.org/2013/08/facebooks-first-premium-feature-profile-wikis/?paper

======
mswen
Struck me as an interesting idea.

How would you deal with relationships that go bad? Someone you once trusted
with editorial rights to your wiki now thinks you are the devil incarnate?

